# Strawberry Banana chicken livers



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I thought id share a chicken liver recipe with you guys on here, give it a try it really works GREAT !! Ive used it and had ALOT of success on it. some people will argue that its no different then any other livers but like ive said it works well for me and everyone i know thats tried it says it works GREAT !! 

Take a pint of chicken liver and add about 1/2 of a packet of strawberry banana JELLO instant JELLO (the powder) mix it up good and let the livers sit in it for 2-3 days and then give it a try, let me know if it works for you !!

when ive used it, it SEEMS to outfish regular chicken livers about 3 fish to 1 for me.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I use it and it works great!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

sweet mbay ill try. at first i thought that it was an actual fod recipe. lol


----------



## the great outdoorsman (May 4, 2005)

I'll give it a try next time I make it out and Let you know the result.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I remember you talking about that last time this year tcba1987 I will have to give it a try.Have you tried any other flavors with success?


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

That Has To Work.thanks For The Tip I'll Try It Next Friday Night.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Another thing I sometimes add to liver is garlic salt. Works pretty good too.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

do u let it sit in the sun or in the fridge.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Sometimes I just dump it in the container with the liver and if I have time I put the liver on foil , set it in the sun and put the jello or garlic on it.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i have tryed the garlic in the chicken liver. it works and works good


----------



## RAM360 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm going to give this a try my next time out.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Garlic salt works great. NEver tried the strawberry banana, but will likely give it a shot. another thing that seems to work is equal parts of anise oil and clove oil. We would haul large channels out of Willard Upground Res. with that combination and nobody else would catch anything. Even our plain anise flavored livers wouldn't produce like the 50/50 combo.


----------



## catfisher81 (May 6, 2006)

just tried the liver and jello idea this past weekend at cowan and had some great bites but they werent taking it all the way.still had fun though.hey and has anyone else had trouble with the bats at night there?


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

ill give it a try it sounds good.


----------

